# netstat -I output meaning



## pdns (Nov 17, 2017)

```
[ec2-user@edipflackydtoi999 ~]$ netstat -I ixv0 -b
    Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs Idrop     Ibytes    Opkts Oerrs     Obytes  Coll
    ixv0   1500 <Link#1>      0s:a2:66:8n:0f:5e        0     0     0 7403767425        0     0          0     0
    ixv0      - 10.0.0.0/16   edipflackydtoi999 13043372     -     - 7294132276 13073709     - 3384105679     -
```

Just trying to make sense of the output. Please correct me if I am wrong, from what I understand line 2 of the output has layer 2 traffic info and line 3 has layer 3 info.

Does the total traffic on interface = layer 2 traffic + layer 3 traffic here?


----------

